# New planted tank



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You did a good job so far on this tank.


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

Man i wish my first planted tank looked this good! Your off to a great start!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Arusso713 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah had a bad battle with green water. It is just starting to resolve lost a lot of the plants and a couple of fish. Man don't want to deal with that again. Bought a uv sterilizer and that helped a lot.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------

